# Some advice on a recipe



## Viper_SA (15/4/15)

I made this recipe a while back. Tweaked an internet recipe and it tasted great. Now I notice that on the 3rd or 4th hit it taste kinda "dry". Not like a dry hit, but like a very dry white wine with no taste. Experimented between 6-8 total flavoring, and still happens. Any ideas?


----------



## BumbleBee (15/4/15)

I'd increase the total amount of flavouring to 15 or even 20%

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RezaD (15/4/15)

Yes make the main flavour between 8 and 15%

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (15/4/15)

Perhaps vapers tongue? 
Rewick your coil and try again?


----------



## moonunit (15/4/15)

Vapors tongue? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA (15/4/15)

moonunit said:


> Vapors tongue?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



All my other juice taste the same, no issues. Just this one, so I doubt it's vaper's fatigue.


----------



## rogue zombie (15/4/15)

Ye that looks like way too little flavour percentages to me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick (16/4/15)

moonunit said:


> Vapors tongue?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some people get olfactory fatigue when vaping a certain flavour for a prolonged time, basically your sense of smell (and therefore taste) for a particular flavour or flavours shuts down. There have been many remedies tried from vaping a strong menthol, smelling coffee beans, brushing your teeth to mouthwash and all kinds of hectic things.

Some remedies work for some, and for others it just eventually sorts itself out, others (like me) don't seem to be afflicted with this curse

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## free3dom (16/4/15)

Derick said:


> Some people get olfactory fatigue when vaping a certain flavour for a prolonged time, basically your sense of smell (and therefore taste) for a particular flavour or flavours shuts down. There have been many remedies tried from vaping a strong menthol, smelling coffee beans, brushing your teeth to mouthwash and all kinds of hectic things.
> 
> Some remedies work for some, and for others it just eventually sorts itself out, others (like me) don't seem to be afflicted with this curse



I too don't suffer from vaperous tongoues 

Another cure is to drink some lemon juice

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (16/4/15)

Just have a strong coffee with it. You'll see

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Derick (16/4/15)

free3dom said:


> I too don't suffer from vaperous tongoues
> 
> Another cure is to drink some lemon juice



People have also said that apparently a tampon (because they are super absorbent), can absorb the excess flavour molecules if you rub it on your tongue - that is the highly absorbent ones - been reading great success stories online.

I'm kidding, don't go licking a tampon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (16/4/15)

Derick said:


> People have also said that apparently a tampon (because they are super absorbent), can absorb the excess flavour molecules if you rub it on your tongue - that is the highly absorbent ones - been reading great success stories online.
> 
> I'm kidding, don't go licking a tampon!



And the morning after I'll be looking in the mirror and praying 'please Lord, let it be a tea bag'

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (16/4/15)

Beginning to think my ol*whatever*ry snses don't like vanilla and chocolate... Did some checking again, and most all the stuff I mix with the TFA Double Choc or vanilla tastes flat to me. Got a recipe for peanut-butter & jello today from someone. Didn't have Graham Cracker, so instead of trying Bavarian Cream I tried making peanut-butter, raspberry, vanilla cupcakes. Went with higher percentages, around 15% in total. Got this very weird after-taste. Almost like inhaling grapefruit juice. Gotten that before when I turned up the power on the above recipe to get some taste from it. Thought it was just the extra condensation in the drip tip at the high wattage that tasted funny, but I think it's the vanilla. 

Made this one, also at 6% total and I love it. My Bipolar Snake Oil clone is almost too intense at 6% total. 




Will try a few more things to confirm, but I think it might very well be the vanilla and double choc flavors I don't like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (16/4/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Beginning to think my ol*whatever*ry snses don't like vanilla and chocolate... Did some checking again, and most all the stuff I mix with the TFA Double Choc or vanilla tastes flat to me. Got a recipe for peanut-butter & jello today from someone. Didn't have Graham Cracker, so instead of trying Bavarian Cream I tried making peanut-butter, raspberry, vanilla cupcakes. Went with higher percentages, around 15% in total. Got this very weird after-taste. Almost like inhaling grapefruit juice. Gotten that before when I turned up the power on the above recipe to get some taste from it. Thought it was just the extra condensation in the drip tip at the high wattage that tasted funny, but I think it's the vanilla.
> 
> Made this one, also at 6% total and I love it. My Bipolar Snake Oil clone is almost too intense at 6% total.
> 
> ...


I was beginning to think i was the only person with a problem related to vanilla. 

For the life of me i can't vape anything with vanilla without getting this weird taste that puts me right off the juice.

So weird.

Good luck with the mix

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

